# Marias River MT



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

I am assuming you mean I-15 area, or the frontage rd, for your highway reference. There are quite a few county roads out there above Tiber Res that you could park. The one that comes to mind is Rt 417. Tiber Res is an issue. Below the reservoir there is axs at Moffit Bridge and County Rd 223 or a nice axs at Loma off 287. What are you gonna do with Tiber? I wouldn't be afraid to door knock any of the ranches out there and ask for axs. It's not a heavily floated stretch and my bet is they will hook you up with parking inside their fences and give you beta on fences. It's a long float to Loma.


----------



## jwithers (Mar 18, 2011)

Are you rafting the Marias. My neighbor canoes it in the fall.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

We're rafting from Tiber reservoir down. W!e would like to go farther than the highway bridge that runs between Chester and Fort Benton, but we can't find any access except of course at Loma. Wish we had more time it looks like a great float all the way to Loma.


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

Never thought of doing the Marias... That looks like a nice stretch of river between Hwy 223 and Loma.


----------



## jwithers (Mar 18, 2011)

Did u find a takeout. My neighbor went all the way to loma, but said there's a guy that does shuttles. He said its allot like the smith, but different landscape.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

Due to flood warnings, high chance of gumbo, and flood warnings at home we didn't go. Maybe next year!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang, you've gotten high-watered out of everything. Did you get out anywhere for your June multiday yet? Did you get on the Yellowstone last month?


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

We got one day on the Yellowstone and it was great - the maiden voyage of the new raft. We're going to NW Wyoming for our multi day and doing 2 days on the Shoshone and 3 days on the Snake. Not really multi days as we're staying in our trailer and shuttling, but it will be multiple days on the river! Can't wait.


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

*Marias river info*

I canoe the Marias occasionally....very slow water with usually low flows controlled by Tiber Dam. Can be muddy along the banks at times and if there is wind, usually it will be a headwind. You may want to reconsider using a raft. The canyon is pretty, it has an old buffalo jump by the river, and it is a fun trip in a canoe or kayak. I have an old handdrawn map of the river that someone gave me about 25 years ago. Drop me an email and I can possibly scan it in and email a copy to you if you are interested.


----------



## RiverratMT (May 12, 2013)

mtriverrat said:


> We got one day on the Yellowstone and it was great - the maiden voyage of the new raft. We're going to NW Wyoming for our multi day and doing 2 days on the Shoshone and 3 days on the Snake. Not really multi days as we're staying in our trailer and shuttling, but it will be multiple days on the river! Can't wait.


I am trying to find out info on floating the Snake River. Never been, want to go next year. We don't really do "Whitewater" but are looking for some nice scenic stretches to fish. Any advice?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

bgarnick said:


> I have an old handdrawn map of the river that someone gave me about 25 years ago. Drop me an email and I can possibly scan it in and email a copy to you if you are interested.


I'd like to see that map too if possible.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

We floated the upper Snake from Pacific Creek to Deadman's and used a map that we got from the Grand Teton National Park people. This section was scenic and flat. There was a fair amount of outfitter traffic, but not bad. You have to have a WY invasive species inspection and the Park staff have to inspect your boat and give you a sticker too. And of course you have to pay to be in the park as this is in the Grand Teton National Park. It was quite the effort for a day's float, but overall I'd say it was worth it as the scenery was unmatched. We wanted to do multi day, but you can't camp on the river legally and so we stayed in Jackson (big mistake) and did day trips. Another nice run although they state it is more technical due to braiding and wood is from Deadman's to Moose. We didn't do this as we went down below Jackson to do the whitewater section. The whitewater section was easy to find - just follow the million buses from Jackson taking outfitted groups through. It was fun- I'll post the link to our pictures. I'm glad we went, but I'll never go back to Jackson in the summer.

Welcome to ElevationImaging.com - Eye Select Online Studio


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

RiverratMT said:


> I am trying to find out info on floating the Snake River. Never been, want to go next year. We don't really do "Whitewater" but are looking for some nice scenic stretches to fish. Any advice?


Did the Snake over Labor Day weekend a few years ago. The first day we did roughly this stretch: ([url=http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/6370/#tab-map]American Whitewater - 6 - Astoria Bridge to West Table, Snake Wyoming, US[/URL]) and as I recall it was all flatwater (AW calls it class I, too). It's along the highway and it's pretty, but I'm sure not as scenic as the stretches in the Park. We don't fish but I recall seeing a lot of people fishing. If memory serves, we used a put-in right near Fall Creek Rd on US 89/26 and took out at a small river access just after the river turns to the west. There is another river access just a little further down river (where the marker on the AW map is?) that we never used but I think is used by all the commercial outfitters for the Alpine Canyon whitewater stretch.


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

*Snake River Canyon*

Just found the Forest Service website: Bridger-Teton National Forest - Snake River Canyon
I think the put-in and take-out I mentioned above were Pritchard and Elbow, respectively.


----------

